# Two Speed Spinning Reel for jigging and popping



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Some start talking about two speed reels recently.
First of all, do we need two speed reels ?
Shimano Stella has high gear ratio reel, 18000SW(5.7:1) and 20000SW(4.4:1)

While jigging, I found my JM PE reel which has 4:1 gear ratio is good enough for jigging and popping for any fish and I don't feel I need two speed reels.
In fact, I tested Accurate 600 two-speed for years.

What do you think ?


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

My daughter and I are perfectly happy with our JM PE reels and Gosa 18000s all on Sea Magic rods, work just fine and need to use them more often!!! If you had 2 speeds that just means twice the work.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Kil , I think they were talking just to change a topic. As you well know the atmosphere from the other forum regarding spinning reels got a bit out of hand.
Personally I dont see the use of a 2 speed spinning reel , never did see the benefit on a conventional jigging reel either.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

my single speed avet lx with sea magic 400g rod is all i need, like Carp said 2 speed is twice the work, lol!!


----------

